# Soleimani Death...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So here are a few things or my thoughts on this.

1. The media and many on the left were saying or toting "this is trumps bengahzi" with the attack on our embassy.

- If this was the case then they are admitting that Bengahzi was handled wrong. Or admitting fault about Benghazi.
- Trump didn't wait 13 hours
- No US citizen died.

2. They are screaming that it was an over reach or trump needed the blessing of congress.

- This isn't a declaration of "war".
- This was a military action (Just like killing Osama and other drone attacks that Obama did)
- He is the leader of our military. 
- It happened in Iraq where we can take military actions.

3. There were some Dem politicians crying how Iran is running ramshot over the area.... then now back tracking on those statements.

4. Soleimani was responsible for many US troops deaths. 
- He used IED's
- He was the driving force of a terrorist group
- He was planning a coup in Iraq

Now some of these things are what is being said about Soleimani right now and only time will tell when more info is let out about this. But don't believe everything that is being spoon fed by the media. This was a bad man doing bad things. This right now isn't going to lead to WWIII.

Time will tell how this all plays out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Heads up and watch who complains about this. You will then know who is working against our country, and who the terrorist sympathisers are. There was a headline on Drudge today, but I forget the name of the two celebrities that apologized to Iran today. They should be shipped to Iran.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

the ONLY REASON the left is complaining about this, is the FACT that it starkly contradicts the limp wristed oDumbass policies and actions.

What Trump did makes him look like he is strong and in control and further shows the FAILED policies of oDumbass who would rather bow (literally) to our enemies... Go TRUMP

MAGA


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump is threatening to destroy 56 Iranian cultural sites if Iran retaliates. Intentional destruction of culturally significant sites is a War Crime (Geneva Convention Rule 38. Attacks against Cultural Property). 
Does he not know that or does he not care?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Canuck said:


> Trump is threatening to destroy 56 Iranian cultural sites if Iran retaliates. Intentional destruction of culturally significant sites is a War Crime (Geneva Convention Rule 38. Attacks against Cultural Property).
> Does he not know that or does he not care?


Doesn't care. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's good to get past these apology tours. Now is our liberal friends could grow a set. My only regret about Soleimani is I didn't get to pull the trigger.

We are in a match against people who follow no rules. Trump should blow their oil fields and the mosque with the red flag. Drop one of those mothers of all bombs on their largest military site. Kill them before they kill us.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Canuck said:


> Trump is threatening to destroy 56 Iranian cultural sites if Iran retaliates. Intentional destruction of culturally significant sites is a War Crime (Geneva Convention Rule 38. Attacks against Cultural Property).
> Does he not know that or does he not care?


Does the Geneva Convention apply to a country that does not follow it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

speckline said:


> Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is threatening to destroy 56 Iranian cultural sites if Iran retaliates. Intentional destruction of culturally significant sites is a War Crime (Geneva Convention Rule 38. Attacks against Cultural Property).
> ...


I would have to know if that includes all cultural sites, what is defined as cultural sites etc. I do k ow that liberals are always getting their hopes up that Trump will do something wrong. American liberals hate Trump more than they care about America or democracy. Non Americans hate Trump because he doesn't allow them to shaft us.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually what the President said was "his administration had targeted 52 sites, including those important to Iranian culture". Not really sure what those sites might be or what they may be.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Does the Geneva convention cover paying suicide bombers to walk onto Jewish restaurants blowing themselves up and killing innocent women and children? Does it say anything about beheading people because they are Christian? Who enforces the Geneva convention rules? If we started beheading Muslims then the liberals would speak up. Every time I read this verses I think of liberals. If you read the previous verses it makes even more sense.



> And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not to be done.


Romans 1:28 ESV
https://bible.com/bible/59/rom.1.28.ESV


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Knowing the Iranians they are probably hiding weapons in their cultural sites for that very reason.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Resky said:


> Actually what the President said was "his administration had targeted 52 sites, including those important to Iranian culture". Not really sure what those sites might be or what they may be.


 Probably a herd of camels with long eyelashes and lipstick.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The cultural sites issue or comments I am not sure about.

But it is typical Trump just being a blow hard. Because if the sites violate the Geneva Convention I am sure his advisors will tell him no. It is just like the other times he has flown off the handle and then gets reeled back in.

Now the bigger issue I have is all the people in the US congress apologizing. You haven't heard a peep from Russia or other allies of Iran. They didn't come out against what happened or pipped up saying USA should pay, etc. They are silent because they know he was a terrorist.

It is sad that these elected officials come out and lie just to be against the president. They say he didn't have the authorizations of congress.... He didn't need it. They say it is an act of war.... It wasn't. They say he is over reaching.... It is with in his duties.... etc. It shows you the hate that they have and are against anything he does. Like mentioned before.... If Trump would find the cure for cancer and give it to every single person with cancer for free... They would find a reason to *****.

Lets put it this way.... Other presidents have done "military" attacks on targets. But now the Dem's are producing legislation that will hinder this. All because it is Trump. We haven't seen the bill yet or what will be introduced so cant comment 100% what it is. But they are just doing it because of Trump. When Obama took out terror targets nobody *****ed and wanted legislation. The real reason I think is because they are butt hurt because he didn't fill them in. Which I would blame any president for doing because of the leaks that have happened and all by the Dem's. Remember Schiffs impeachment probe was supposed to be "secret" but we got spoon feed every damning piece of evidence that was found before any hearings.... .who do you think "leaked" that it wouldn't have been any Republicans because it was supposed to be "DAMAGING". Then lets not forget about all the "leaks" during the Mueller probe and what is getting found out with the Barr and other reports. Heck people have admitted to leaking :bop:

I can see why he didn't want to fill in others. Also it is coming out that this wasn't a "spur" of the moment type thing. It was planned in advance and happened quickly because of opportunity.

Also when you have the Dem's or the "Power 8" of the Dem party all have been trying to impeach him and what not. I wouldn't want to do the courtesy of filling them in as well. They are ****** about a "courtesy" call type thing.

This just goes to show you the issue is that Trump isn't the "typical" politician. He does things with out any "courtesy" or doesn't follow "tradition". Which sometimes I disagree with him on. But that is to the heart of the matter... IMHO.

Edit:

Just read this (well heard about it yesterday and reading more about it today). The House is complaining it didn't get "briefed" on the attack. Well the house chose to have a longer recess and isn't back to work until tomorrow. Plus they already have a scheduled meeting with senior officials tomorrow. So the "kicking and screaming" by many on the Left is because of the " extended vacation" they got will be caught up to speed the day they get back. Again it is all political theatre that is getting played by many on the left. The whole "ORANGE MAN BAD" mentality.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The left will become traitors if it would hurt Trump. I would not be surprised if the called Iran directly to warn them of the attack. This Trump Derangement Syndrome is so bad I put nothing past them. Nothing. This attack is clearly on the up and up with nothing, absolutely nothing wrong with it. Yet evenon the street the average liberal will complain. What's wrong with their brain? They hate with a passion, but they will not admit it. Conservatives celebrated when Obama took out Bin Laden. We should all be celebrating the end of an even more vicious person, but liberals/democrats would rather Trump was in the car the predator drone hit.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

To bad Trump didn't offer them some key democratic politicians as compensation...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So lets look at this much closer.

1. Some media outlets showed the live feeds of the funeral and had people on shows talking about how "great" this guy was and how it is all USA fault for escalating everything.
- Iran shot down a drone, boarded US naval ships, attacked oil fields, put explosives on ships, attacked embassy, etc. So it is the USA fault.

2. Pelosi blamed USA for escalations... (see above)

3. The Media was saying over 30+ US dead after last nights attacks. Which was an Iranian propaganda piece or source. REALLY... great fact checking... uke:

So when Trump starts to talk about "Fake News" we should all start to listen. Because this whole episode really is showing you that they only care about anything against Trump and not facts. They don't care about USA. Just look at the first one of my little list. Why would they tote this monster as a "hero". They wouldn't do this much coverage for a USA general... :bop: :bop:

****** Lets not forget what isn't getting much coverage.... The Convington HS kid who was wearing the MAGA hat... just settled for $275 million against CNN for defamation. To say that CNN is a "credible" news outlet is a complete joke.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Have you seen some of the stuff coming out after the "briefing"...

1. Many on the Left are defending IRAN.
2. They are defending a person on the terrorist list since 2005!!!
3. By decrying the taking out of Soleimani they are saying the embassy attack and other things he has done don't matter.

Seriously.... this is absolutely insane what is going on with the left.

Also with the "war resolutions" bill they are rushing to vote on tomorrow. YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.... They want to make sure congress gives approval with anything going on with IRAN. First off this happened in Iraq (granted it was an Iran target)&#8230; but they are trying to hamstring the president. It is insane. Many of them voted back in I think it was 2005 to give the president powers to do some of these things. But now going against that vote. It just shows you all they care about is anything negative for Trump or to go against anything this president does.

You might not have to agree with him on his character, his "blow hard" type attitude, etc. But the killing of this man saved lives.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The constitution calls the president commander and chief. Pelosi and the rest of the crazy liberals can pass all the bills they want it means little. All out war requires congress, but missions require only the president. I am at the brink of thinking those that condemn Trump for this and think Soleimani was ok are not patriots they are enemies of this nation.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Im OK with this... IF...every member of congress agrees to FBI monitoring till whatever action they are made aware of is completed.. Their security clearances no longer mean chit. Congress...particularly the democrats seem to be leaking information as fast as they receive it.

Does anyone else think Pelosi is setting herself up for a run at president in 2024 ? Her claim being our savior from president Trump ?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The way Pelosi walks, talks, and spasms I don't think she will know up from down in 2024. She is close to that now. So is Biden. He doesn't always know where he is at. Ginsburg, Pelosi, Biden, Burny, and Shumer are all getting up there and knocking on deaths door.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

What exactly does America get for its support for Israel, besides paying Billions annually in international welfare, and hatred?
I dont understand this Monica Lewinsky type relationship.
And yes, its a legitimate question...
Ann Coulter tweeted that since Trumps Presidency, thousands and thousands of americans have been killed by Mexican illegals..









https://theintercept.com/2017/03/18/tru ... criticism/










https://static-1.*****ute.com/live/cover_images/ciPGdNihbKLt/sBl1DNv5BDAh_640x360.jpg
https://www.touristisrael.com/why-tel-a ... ion/26062/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll have to look into that Kincaid. I have never heard that about Israel. Where did you get that information?

I look at Israel as a strategic buffer in the mideast. The radicals hate them so much they can't concentrate on us. Sort of like they democrats hate Trump so much they are leaving most of the other republicans in peace.

Two new items on the news today. Soleimani was the architect of the Benghazi attack. The other news is the Ukraine jet was hit with an Iran surface to air missile. Someone with a big imagination got trigger happy.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> The way Pelosi walks, talks, and spasms I don't think she will know up from down in 2024. She is close to that now. So is Biden. He doesn't always know where he is at. Ginsburg, Pelosi, Biden, Burny, and Shumer are all getting up there and knocking on deaths door.


True but everyone knows the most cantankerous people never seem to die...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I Can't believe the TDS going on right now.

1. Many are blaming Trump for the passenger plane that got shot down.
- IRAN targeted (intentionally or not) a passenger plane. How is that Trumps fault.
- The weapon used was purchased from RUSSIA
- Trump didn't make the call or pull the trigger.
- Trump never "attacked" Iran... He took out a terrorist on the hit list in another country which that general wasn't allowed in.
- Trump took out a guy who planned the attack on the embassy and was planning more attacks.
- Trump defended our soldiers and people in Iraq.

*** Facts.... It was Iran's own decision to shoot the rockets. They didn't "have" to "retaliate". Also "retaliate" by shooting down a passenger plane.... Not a military target or an USA target. Really makes sense.

2. The resolution act pushed and authorized by Dem's.
- It limits A presidents power to do anything against or thought to be against Iran.
- If an embassy in another country gets attacked by Iran. Any retaliation needs Congress Approval.

How will the help strengthen the USA? How will this help with anything. All it does is limit the powers of our President. What will happen if Iran or "Iranian" terrorists attack an embassy. So to send extra troops or to defend or strike down these attacks the president cant do it. Do they want another Bengahzi???

Sorry this whole situation is showing how our elected leaders are F-ing idiots. They are so hell bent on being against Trump that it is clouding their vision.

Now someone might bring up how the 1 republican congressman stated he was "shocked" and "apaulled" by the briefing. If you know what he was upset about is that he threw out Hypotheticals at the people asking "when would congress need to be involved in making the decisions"... and those people blew him off. Basically stated "you don't need to be involved it is the presidents call". That is what ****** him off. Not what Trump did by taking out Soleimani. It was the people not answering his questions and not "drawing" the line on when Congress would need to approve. But all of this is stated in the constitution and stuff. But our elected officials (all of them no matter what side of the isle they are on) don't know basic civics or should go back and take a refresher course. :bop: :bop:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Like everything the democrats due, they just make it up as they go along. Look at their track record,

1. Obamacare
2. Climate change regulations
3. Pallets of cash to Iran
4. Benghazi 
5. Russian collusion
6. Ukrainian collusion
7. Impeachable offenses
8. Kavanaugh hearing mumbo jumbo

A person could add many, many more items to the list.

The constitution only applies in the limited circumstances that they want it too. Otherwise they bend it, shape it or ignore it to their benefit.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Congress may very well be in violation of the constitution by trying to limit the presidents power. Congress also has a history of leaking information so Trump could legitimately argue security reasons for not informing congress.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Congress may very well be in violation of the constitution by trying to limit the presidents power. Congress also has a history of leaking information so Trump could legitimately argue security reasons for not informing congress.


 :thumb: 
I don't think congress deserves immunity because they abuse it. Schif should get sued for pretending he was actually quoting Trump when he went before congress and the American people with that false story about "Ill tell you eight times, now listen close" etc. How can we even pretend to respect democrats?


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Im not invested in any side in this debate, but I really dont know what in the Hell America is still doing in Iraq 17 years after we invaded that nation, other than Israel and creating havoc there....we can bomb whomever we wish and call them a terrorist, I dont care, but we wouldnt need to nor have any blowback if we evacuated our troops from there. We are Broke.



> 'No, we've had no evidence that Saddam Hussein was involved with September the 11th,"
> -George Bush 9-18-2003
> 
> 'Iraq did not have the weapons our intelligence believed were there.'
> ...











Was the purpose of the invasion of Iraq to steal Iraqs oil and pump it To Haifa Israel?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Was the purpose of the invasion of Iraq to steal Iraqs oil and pump it To Haifa Israel?


 Sounds kind of tin foil hat country to me.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Some media outlets showed the live feeds of the funeral and had people on shows talking about how "great" this guy was and how it is all USA fault for escalating everything.


Yep they did that. Funny though how they aren't showing the live feeds of thousands that are now marching in the streets chanting that America isn't our enemy, you our government is the enemy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Yep they did that. Funny though how they aren't showing the live feeds of thousands that are now marching in the streets chanting that America isn't our enemy, you our government is the enemy.


EXACTLY....

Or how they are giving any news attention on how the UK is calling out Iran, Canada is on the hot seat to do it next, etc.

Or how the only female Iranian Olympic athlete defected. She talks about how she was oppressed and how she is finally free.

But TRUMP BAD ORANGE MAN... lol


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I was in college during the first and second(major) invasion of Iraq. It was in January 1991 that I had the first experience of being shuffled out of the classroom for a bomb threat. I am now 52 years old for Gods sake. Enough is enough.

No more spilling blood in their worthless sand. No more maimed young men and women at Walter Reed. If anyone else(Russia, China, Turkey, etc.) are stupid enough to be interested in their oil, sand and Muslims good luck. What have we gleaned but misery, heartache and a deficit? Pull out and don't let the door hit us in the arse on the way out. If they EVER bring the fight to our home turf then light them up like a Christmas tree(remember 911 was primarily carried out by Saudi hijackers our supposed ally). No more wasting dollars and lives fighting them where they live!!!


----------

